# Solidmarine 230D Schlauchboot Komplett-Ausstattung



## Echolotzentrum (15. Mai 2008)

Rufen Sie uns an wenn Sie Fragen zur "Jetzt kaufen und in 5 Monaten bezahlen!"-Aktion oder zu unserem Angebot haben.

*05255 - 934700*​ 
Hier kommen Sie zur Bestellseite.


----------

